# Borne Airport Extreme + Time Capsule ?



## kriscus (21 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterai améliorer la qualité de mon signal Wifi dans toute ma maison, car actuellement il n'est pas terrible. C'est une maison ancienne avec de gros murs de pierre épais (entre 50cm et 1m selon les murs).

Voici la configuration actuelle :





- La Freebox se trouve à proximité d'une Wii et de mon MacBook régulièrement (pièce du dessous)
- 30 mètres plus loin (et surtout 3 gros murs) se trouve mon bureau avec La Time Capsule, mon Mac Pro (je travaille à la maison) et une imprimante connectée en ethernet. La Time Capsule est reliée à la Freebox via un long câble ethernet Gigabit. Mon MacBook et iPod Touch sont également souvent dans cette pièce (ils passent en fait de mon bureau à mon salon plusieurs fois par jour).

Le signal Wifi dans le salon (c'est-à-dire un étage sous la freebox) est très faible avec de nombreuses coupures et un débit ridicule (rarement plus de 128 Kbps) puisqu'il provient de la Time Capsule 3 murs plus loin.

Savez-vous si techniquement il est possible, afin d'avoir un meilleur signal Wifi, de connecter entre elles une borne Apple Extreme et la Time Capsule en ethernet ?

Ainsi, mon MacBook prendrait tantôt le signal de la Time Capsule, tantôt de la borne Airport Extrême ?

Voilà un plan :





Dans cette configuration si le MacBook est connecté en Wifi à la borne Airport Extrême, serait-il capable d'utiliser la Time Capsule pour ses sauvegarde ainsi que d'imprimer via l'imprimante connectée en ethernet dessus ?

Si vous voyez une autre solution (utiliser les fonctions Wifi de la Freebox ou autre ?), n'hésitez pas !

Merci d'avance !


----------



## kriscus (21 Août 2008)

Je me réponds tout seul, ayant trouvé "accidentellement" une solution.

- Pour commencer, j'ai activé le mode routeur de la Freebox.
- Après ça, Time Capsule m'a demandé automatiquement, via l'utilitaire Airport, de passer en "mode pont". Ce que j'ai accepté. Les IP ont alors changées.
- J'en ai profité pour cliquer sur la case "autoriser les extensions à ce réseau" dans l'onglet "sans-fil"
- J'ai alors décidé d'activer également le Wifi de la Freebox. J'ai mis par contre un SSID et un mot de passe différent.

Je teste alors le wifi avec le SSID de la Time Capsule avec le MacBook, et là, surprise le signal est aussi fort près de la Capsule que près de la Freebox !

Je décide de changer de réseau, toujours avec le MacBook, en entrant le SSID de la Freebox. Et là, impossible de me connecter. J'entre le mot de passe puis plus rien.

Je repasse sur le SSID de la Time Capsule (toujours près de la Freebox, donc loin de la capsule) et j'ai à nouveau la patate.

C'est quand même assez étrange. Comme si la Time Capsule se servait du Wifi de la Freebox pour augmenter la portée du signal.

Pour confirmer tout ça, je décide de stopper le Wifi de la Freebox. Dans ce cas, le signal de la Time Capsule redevient à nouveau faible, comme avant...

Bref, je sui content, même si je n'ai pas tout compris


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2008)

en extension de réseau, ton macbook reçoit soit le signal de la Freebox, soit le signal de la TimeCapsule... donc toujours très fort.

Par contre ce que tu ne vois pas, c'est qu'entre Freebox et TimeCapsule le signal WiFi est très atténué et si le signal passe par là (plutôt que par le cable Ethernet), alors le débit restera très faible...


----------



## kriscus (21 Août 2008)

Justement le débit est excellent tout le temps, peu importe le lieu.

Je t'avoue que je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi ni comment, mais ça marche...


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2008)

kriscus a dit:


> Justement le débit est excellent tout le temps, peu importe le lieu.
> 
> Je t'avoue que je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi ni comment, mais ça marche...



Alors c'est que le réseau se crée bien par le cable entre la Box et la borne Airport... cest parfait!


----------

